# اسئلة المقابلة الشخصية لخريجى الهندسة المدنية فقط



## engmze (4 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم 
واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله 


توفيقنا من الله عطائنا من الله علمنا من الله 
سوف اضع بين يديكم اسئلة المقابلة الشخصية الخاصة لخريجين مدنى فقط 

حيث ان كثر اسئلة المقابلة الشخصية الموجوده على النت هى اسئلة تخص اصحاب الخبرة وليس حديث التخرج 
حيث ان مدير الشركة يريد التاكد بان حديث التخرج هل يفقة شيئا فى التنفيذ ام لا لذلك يختبرة بمعلومات هندسية وتنفيذية لكى يتاكد بانه مناسب للعمل معه ام لا .. اما المهندس صاحب خبرة 8 سنوات فاكثر لايحتاج المدير بان يساله اسئلة عملية لانه خبرة .. فيساله اسئلة مثل لماذا تريد العمل فى هذة الشركة ؟ كيف ترى نفسك بعد 10 سنين اخرى ؟ وهكذا 

فهذة الاسئلة ليست مناسبة لحديث التخرج 

لذلك اضع بين ايديكم الاسئلة التى سوف تواجه كل مهندس مدنى حديث التخرج للعمل فى مواقع التنفيذ وماخوذة من تجارب المهندسين ومن تجارب شخصية 

بسم الله 

اولا بيقرا ال c.v وبيسالك انت خذت دورات ايه ؟ ونزلت التدريب فين ؟ 

ثانيا بيسالك على مشروع تخرجك اسمه ايه ؟ وبيعمل ايه ؟ واستفد منه ايه ؟

واياك تقوله ان مشروعك خرسانه وكانك معاك مشروع سكة او طرق لانه سوف يسألك فيه وكانك مش عارف يبقى مهندس فاشل بالنسبة له وتعتبر كذاب وتروح فى داهية فخليك واثق من نفسك وقول الصدق 



1- عندك قاعدة خرسانية 2*3 م ............ بالنسبة للحديد الفرش هيبقى فى اى اتجاه ؟ وليه ؟

2- اشرحلى اختبار الslump test ? وبنعمله ليه ؟

3- لما بنيجى نصب الخرسانة بناخد كام مكعبات الكسر عشان نعمل ليهم اختبار ؟ وكل كام متر مكعب ؟ 

4- المترالمكعب الخرسانة درست فى الكلية انه يتكون من .8 م3 زلط و .4 م3 رمل؟؟ مع العلم ان مجموع النسب دى يعطى 1.2 م3 فما تفسيرك لذلك ؟؟

5- فاصل صب الخرسانة المسلحة بيكون عند( الزيرو شير) ولا( الزيرو مومنت)؟؟ وليه ؟؟

6- بنوصل الحديد فى الكمرات عند ............... (الركائز ولا الوسط ) وليه ؟؟

7- ازاى بتستلم الخنزيرة من النجار ؟؟؟؟؟

8-الحديد الاضافى العلوى فى البلاطة الفلات يسمى ف السوق ب ............... 

9- لو الارض صخرة وانت عايز تحفر على عمق 3 متر .. فأى نوع من انواع عربية الحفار تستخدم لحفر الصخور ؟

10- لماذا تستخدم الاحلال تحت الخرسانه العادية ؟

11- ايه نوع الاسمنت المستخدم فى الاساسات ؟ والمستخدم فى السقف ؟ والمستخدم فى حوائط الخزان؟

12 - لو وصلتلك تقرير بان مكعبات الكسر فشلت بعد 28 يوم اتعمل ايه ؟ 

13- ما اسم القطعه الخرسانية التى توضع فى ال cover فى الكمرات والسقف والاعمدة والاساسات ؟ وما سمك ال cover لكل منهم ؟ وليه بنستخدمها ؟

14- الوصلات فى الحديد تقول 65 مرة القطر فكم طول الوصلة لسيخ قطرة 22؟

15- وزن المتر الطولى للاسياخ معروفة فى جدول الحديد .. افرض انت مش معاك الجدول ومش حافظة ازاى تطلع وزن المتر الطولى لسيخ قطرة 16 من غير جدول ؟

16- الحداد لو سالك وعايزك تفصلة الكانه لكمرة طولها 30*70 يبقى طول السيخ للكانه الواحده كم متر ؟

17- كثافة الحديد بساوى كم ؟ وكثافة الخرسانه العادية والمسلحة بيساوى كم ؟

18- المتر مسطح مبانى فيه كم طوبة ؟ والمتر مكعب مبانى فى كم طوبة ؟

19- اذا كان عندى عمود طوله 30 سم وعرضة 60 سم وارتفاعه 3 متر ازاى اعرف وزن العمود ؟

20-ايه الفرق بين التيودوليت ؟ والتوتال استيشن ؟

21- كيف تستلم الاعمدة ؟ وكيف تستلم السقف ؟

22- وفى نفس الوقت كان فيه حدادين مسلح جايين يعملوا مقابلة ... فالمسئؤل قال ادى الجمل وادى الجمال .... المهندس موجود والحداد موجود ..اختبر الحداد يا بشمهندس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يبقى المطلوب منك فى البند 22 تكون عارف شوية مصطلحات النجارة والحدادة ومصطلحات التنفيذ عشان تختبرهم وانواع الخشب وايه الفرق بين الالواح والعروق فى الخشب ووزن المتر الطولى للسيخ لكل قطر​
يعنى مهندس مدنى ممتاز لازم يتعب شوية من اولها ولازم تكون مستعد فى الاسئلة دى عشان تعدى المقابلة الشخصية بنجاح وتبدا فى العمل ثانى يوم مباشرة 


واسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكبير بان يوفق كل مهندس فى الوطن العرب وفى مصر وان يوفق مصر كلها فى الخير والسلامه 

وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## remstereo (4 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الاسئلة الهامة لحديثى التخرج وياريت لو حد تانى عنده اسئلة زى ديه يحطها لاثراء الموضوع


----------



## مهندس عامر (4 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بيك الاسئلة زينة للخريجين الجدد


----------



## Eng.ahmedsalah (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على الاسئلة الهامة 

ممكن الاجابة على الاسئلة دى


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (4 فبراير 2012)

يجب تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك .. ننتظر الاجوبه


----------



## remstereo (4 فبراير 2012)

ليكون الموضوع شامل ننتظر وضع الاجابات النموذجية


----------



## الراقي توب (4 فبراير 2012)

أشكرك يا بش مهندس........


----------



## omer19877 (5 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر الاجات النموذجيه


----------



## bboumediene (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## El_Gabalawy (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس بس عايزين الاجابات النموذجية علي هذة الاسئلة


----------



## bboumediene (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سوزان شقير (5 فبراير 2012)

thanks and i hope that we will have the Q& A


----------



## engmze (5 فبراير 2012)

*


remstereo قال:



بارك الله فيك على هذه الاسئلة الهامة لحديثى التخرج وياريت لو حد تانى عنده اسئلة زى ديه يحطها لاثراء الموضوع

أنقر للتوسيع...






مهندس عامر قال:



بارك الله بيك الاسئلة زينة للخريجين الجدد

أنقر للتوسيع...





eng.ahmedsalah قال:



مشكور على الاسئلة الهامة 

ممكن الاجابة على الاسئلة دى

أنقر للتوسيع...





حسن جليلاتي قال:



يجب تثبيت الموضوع

أنقر للتوسيع...





usama_usama2003 قال:



بارك الله فيك .. ننتظر الاجوبه

أنقر للتوسيع...





remstereo قال:



ليكون الموضوع شامل ننتظر وضع الاجابات النموذجية

أنقر للتوسيع...





الراقي توب قال:



أشكرك يا بش مهندس........

أنقر للتوسيع...





omer19877 قال:



بارك الله فيك وننتظر الاجات النموذجيه

أنقر للتوسيع...





bboumediene قال:



 جزاك الله خيرا

أنقر للتوسيع...





mazzagangy قال:



جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس بس عايزين الاجابات النموذجية علي هذة الاسئلة

أنقر للتوسيع...






bboumediene قال:



جزاك الله خيرا

أنقر للتوسيع...





سوزان شقير قال:



thanks and i hope that we will have the q& a

أنقر للتوسيع...




وجزاكم الله خيرا لكم جميعا على الاهتمام بالموضوع وفيكم بارك الله وان شاء الله قريبا اضع الاجابات على كل سءال بناء على طلبات اغلب الاعضاء وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقكم بالنجاح فى المستقبل القريب ان شاء الله 

فانتظرونا فى الاجابات باذن الله *​


----------



## ahmedyassen (6 فبراير 2012)

المشكلة انى لسة مداتش انزل شغل وعشان ابدا شغل لازم اتسال الاسئلة دى وانا مش عارف اجاباتها خالص يى كدا مش هنفع ولا اية 
اعمل اية ؟؟؟


----------



## engineer.medo43 (6 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*الاجابات النموذجيه :-*

*1- **بالنسبه لحديد الفرش بعد البحث عنه لقيت فيه اختلاف كبير جدا منهم من يقول انه يكون فى الاتجاه القصير (2م) لاننا نضع الفرش فى اتجاه العزم الاقل كما فى كتاب الدكتور مشهور غنيم ومنهم من يقول انه يكون فى الاتجاه الطويل كما فى الكود المصرى للتفاصيل الانشائيه ومنهم من يقول لايوجد فرق كبير فى اخذ اى من الاتجاهين .......الملف المرفق يحتوى على صفحه من الكود المصرى وصفحه من كتاب الدكتور مشهور غنيم*


*2- **Slump test*

*او اختبار الهبوط*

*
**الغرض**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**من هذا الاختبار :- هو لتحديد قابلية الخرسانة للتشغيل**[FONT=&quot] (Workability) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**ولتحديد قوام الخرسانة وتحديد نسبة الماء اللازم إضافته إلى الأسمنت *

*يتم*
*اختبار الخرسانه للهبوط بواسطه قمع الهبوط الذى توضع فييه الخرسانه مباشره*
*بعد الخلط و يتم دمكها داخل المخروط على ثلاث طبقات كل طبقه 25 دمكه ثم *
*يتم رفع المخروط لنرى هبوط الخرسانه و يتم قياس الهبوط لتعيين محتوى الماء *
*بها وابعاد المخروط ( 4*8*12بوصه) (10*20*30 سم)*

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* ​ *3- **بالنسبه لمكعبات الكسر ........* *جميع الأعمال الخرسانية يتم أخذ مكعبات اختبار بعدد (6) مكعبات لكل 100متر مكعب خرسانة تختبر 3 مكعبات بعد 7 أيام من تاريخ الصب و3 الباقية بعد 28 يوم*
*4- **بالنسبه لنسب الرمل والزلط 0.4 و 0.8 وذلك لوجود فراغات فى حبيبات الزلط ( الركام الكبير) والتى تحتاج الى ملئها بحبيبات الرمل ( الركام الصغير) وبالتالى يحدث تجانس لمكونات الخلطه الخرسانيه لتكون ام3 خرسانه*

*5- **بالنسبه لفاصل صب الخرسانه يوجد فيها مدرستين *

*- المدرسهالأولى ( مدرسة الزيرو شير = **zero shear )*

*هنا يحدد المهندسين تبعا للكود البريطانى أن يكون فاصل الصب عند أقل قيمه لقوى القص اى عند منتصف الباكيه وفى مثالنا عند منتصف الكمره اى بعد 1.5 م من طول الكمره فى منطقة أقصى عزوم موجبه للكمره*

** وذلك من منطلق ان الخرسانه هى التى تتحمل قوى القص فيجب عدم أضرار الخرسانه حتى تتحمل بكامل كفاءتها ما هى من أجله ولذلك يتم فصل الخرسانه عند أقل قوى للقص*
*وذلك حتى وإن لم يتم ربط الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده بالوضع الأمثل يكون ذلك فى منطقة اقل إجهادات قص وتقريبا تؤل إلى الصفر ولا نحتاج فى هذه المنطقه أن تعمل الخرسانه بكامل كفاءتها إذ أن قوى القص أقل ما يمكن ولكن ماذا عن ان تلك المنطقه ( منطقة اقل إجهادات قص ) هى منطقة اقصى عزوم موجبه ؟؟ .....*

*هنا تجاوبنا تلك المدرسه أن*

*العزم قوتين شد وضغط ...... شد على أسفل القطاع وضغط على أعلاه والقوه الأهم فى العزوم هى الشد وأنه متواجد على الجزء السفلى من القطاع أى تحت **natural axis يعنى يقاوم من قبل اسياخ التسليح فقطوليس للخرسانه علاقه بتحمل إجهاد العزوم*

*اما عن قوى الضغط المولده للعزم فيحدثونا أنه ليس هناك أدنى مشكله فى فصل الخرسانه فى منطقة الضغط فليس هناك خطرا فى أن تضغط الخرسانه على بعضها*

*2- المدرسه الثانيه ( مدرسة الزيرو مومنت = **zero moment )*

*هنا يحدد المهندسون تبعا للكود المصرى أن يكون فاصل الصب عند اقل إجهادات العزوم وهى عند نقطة أنقلاب العزوم*
*وفى مثالنا عند خمس أو ربع الكمره من وش الركيزه اى عند 3/5 من وش الركيزه أى عند منطقة أقصى إجهادات قص تقريبا*
*وذلك من منطلق ان العزم قوتين شد وضغط وهو الأخطر دائما على المنشأ وإن قوة الشد يتحملها اسياخ التسليح ونجد ان منطقة الفصل فى الخرسانه قد تكون منطقه حرجه لتكون شروخ ناتج الإجهادات المؤثره عليها وعدم لحام الخرسانه القديمه والجديده بالطريقه المثاليه المطلوبه وهذه الشروخ يجب التحكم فيها حتى لا تتسع وتأثر سلبا على حديد التسليح بالصدأ*
*ولذلك فإن منطقة أقل إجهادات عزوم تكون هى أمثل مناطق عدم توسع الشروخ وعنه عدم التأثير على أسياخ التسليح حتى وإن حدث توسع للشرخ أو صدا لحديد التسليح يكون فى مناطق اقل عزوم*

*كما ان فاصل الصب فى الخرسانه سوف لا يؤثر فى منطقة الضغط إذا انها منطقة أقل عزوم أى أن القوى الضاغطه على الخرسانه اقل ما يمكن ولكن ماذا عن تلك المنطقه ( منطقة أقل عزوم ) وهى منطقة أقصى قوى قص ؟؟؟؟ ....*

*وهنا تجاوبنا تلك المدرسه ان .......*

*نعم تلك المنطقه هى منطقه اقصى قوى قص ولكن نرى أن قوى القص يتحملهاالحديد بقيمه كبيره فى الكمرات مثلا متمثل فى الكانات لا محاله ونجد مثلا ان قوىالقص فى البلاطات آمنه تماما*
*فليس هناك ادنى خوف من موضوع فصل الخرسانه فىمنطقة اقصى إجهاد قص*
*بينما إذا تم الفصل فى منطقة اقصى عزوم اى فى منتصف البحرنجد أن قد يكون امكانية حدوث شروخ وتوسعتها أكبر ناتج قوى العزوم والإجهاد المؤثرعلى تلك المنطقه وعنها يسبب صدأ حديد التسليح بمناطق اقصى عزوم*
*كما ان الفصل فىالخرسانه سيجعل الخرسانه لا تعمل بكامل كفاءتها لتتحمل أقصى قوى ضاغطه بأعلى القطاعمولده لأقصى عزم موجود فى تلك المنطقه*

*ولكن فى النهايه قد يتفق مهندسىالمدرستين على أن فاصل الصب يجب ان يحدد من قبل المهندس المصمم على الرسومات ويتمتنفيذ فواصل الصب بإستشارة وموافقة أستشارى الموقع وأستخدام أدق واحدث الوسائل لربطالخرسانه القديمه بالجديده*


----------



## مراد الخزاعلة (6 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على الاسئلة القيّمة و اجاباتها النموذجية ... تقبّل تحياتي و مروري


----------



## omer19877 (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير على الاسئله والاجوبه الرائعه ...بارك الله لك فى وقتك ومالك وزادك علما اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد على هندسه (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## eng.mahmoudelkayal (6 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميل اوى ربنا يباركلك


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (6 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك فعلن موضوع ممتاز


----------



## hegazy007 (6 فبراير 2012)

ياريت الاجابه يا بشمهندسين انا هتخرج السنه دى ان شاء الله 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 فبراير 2012)

> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=311620#ixzz1liftx6kr
> 
> 
> 1- بالنسبه لحديد الفرش بعد البحث عنه لقيت فيه اختلاف كبير جدا منهم من يقول انه يكون فى الاتجاه القصير (2م) لاننا نضع الفرش فى اتجاه العزم الاقل كما فى كتاب الدكتور مشهور غنيم ومنهم من يقول انه يكون فى الاتجاه الطويل كما فى الكود المصرى للتفاصيل الانشائيه ومنهم من يقول لايوجد فرق كبير فى اخذ اى من الاتجاهين .......الملف المرفق يحتوى على صفحه من الكود المصرى وصفحه من كتاب الدكتور مشهور غنيم



كلام صحيح والمفروض الحاسم في هذا الامر هو الرسومات - لان العمق الفعال يختلف بين الاتجاهين بقيمة حديد الفرش - لان الغطا في هذه الحاله سيوضع فوق الفرش وبالتالي سيقل العمق الفعال في خالة تصميم قطاع الغطا عنه في حالة تصميم قطاع الفرش ...........والاساس في التنفيذ هو الالتزام بالتصميم 
واحيانا يكون الفارق بسيط ويمكن الا يحذث تاثير حسب ابعاد القاعده


----------



## archivil (6 فبراير 2012)

ده تعجيز والله 
ازاي حديث التخرج يبقى ملم بكل معلومات التنفيذ دي


----------



## hesham13 (6 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجيد


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (7 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ماجد شرف (7 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وشكر خاص لصاحب الموضوع الذى يعتبر مرجع مهم لكل متقدم لعمل ومن ناحيه أخرى فيه ماده علميه بسيطه ومفيده حتى للمهندسين القدامى الذين قد يكونوا نسوا بعض من هذه المعلومات فى زحمة العمل والحياه
تقبل تقديرى وشكرى 
ولا تبخل على الجميع بباقى الأجابات ليسفيد منها صغار المهندسين ويتحاور فيها الكبار لتعم الفائده على الجميع
وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير
شكرا


----------



## ELKAISAR (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرآ وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## al batsh (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## موسي الكردي (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## archivil (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (10 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ولو انى شايف ان الاسئلة دى كتير شوية على حديث التخرج يعنى الحاجات دى لازم يكون النهندس على الاقل خبرة سنتين علشان يعرف يجاوب عليها وانا على اتم استعداد لاجابة عليها عند طلب الزملاء وذلك بعد اذان صاحب الموضوع حيث انه ذكر انه سيقوم بالرد على الاسئلة


----------



## engmze (10 فبراير 2012)

الفقير لله طارق قال:


> بارك الله فيك ولو انى شايف ان الاسئلة دى كتير شوية على حديث التخرج يعنى الحاجات دى لازم يكون النهندس على الاقل خبرة سنتين علشان يعرف يجاوب عليها وانا على اتم استعداد لاجابة عليها عند طلب الزملاء وذلك بعد اذان صاحب الموضوع حيث انه ذكر انه سيقوم بالرد على الاسئلة



تحت امرك يابشمهندس و معنديش مانع جاوب عليها وموافق على استئذانك افضل من لا استئذان 
وانا قولت لنفسي مش اعمل حاجه عشان مشاكل الوضوع التانى 
فاطالب بحضرتك اخذ كوبي من الاسئلة وعملها فى موضوع مستقل اخر خاص بك والاجابه عليها وارجو ان تكون الاجابه صحيحه بنسبة 100% 
وارجو ان تكون الاجابه فى الناحية العملية وليس فى الناحية النظرية او ناحية البحث على النت 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omer19877 (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى سواء قررت الاجابه اما لا واسئله رائعه ومهمه فبارك الله لك فى وقتك ومالك


----------



## كريم النحاس (11 فبراير 2012)

الاجوبه ياهندسه


----------



## *مهندسة* (17 فبراير 2012)

نرجو طرح الاجابات


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (18 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.ام علي (19 فبراير 2012)

*اسئلة مهمة فعلا المهندس المدني دائما يتعرض مثل هكذا اسئلة
واكثر الاسئلة اهمية واللي دائما يسالوني عنها هي
كم مكعب فحص للمتر المكعب خرسانة
وعن تسليح الخرسانة سواء بالاساسات او السقوف
وعن نسب الخلط
شكرا على الطرح الجميل*​


----------



## طارق ابو رجب (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي الحبيب وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## adel azam (19 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم الموضوع مره جميل والاسئلة ممتازة ولو تكرمت وتجاوب على الاسئلة او اي مهندس خبرة لانو توني متخرج ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## EngineerTaha (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير لكن لماذا تبخل علينا بباقي الاجابات؟
لك مني جزيل الشكر ومن الله كثير التوفيق والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ragia (23 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من فضلكم اريد اي بيانات او معلومات عن مادة الاديكريت في زد1 اللي بنضفها للخرسانة وتأثيرها السلبي والايجابي​


----------



## ragia (23 فبراير 2012)

ارجوكم اريد سرعة الاجابة


----------



## ragia (23 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللله وبركاته 
من فضلكم اريد اي بيانات ومعلومات عن البازلت ​


----------



## ragia (23 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللله وبركاته 
من فضلكم اريد اي معلومات عن مادة الاديكريت في زد 1 واللي بنضيفها للخرسانة بس الخلطة مكونة من البازلت والمياه والاسمنت والرمل وتأثيرها الايجابي والسلبي على باقي الاختبارات​


----------



## kotoz99 (23 فبراير 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد


----------



## ajdyc (3 أبريل 2012)

يا خبر ابيض

اسئله جامده جدا و في الجون بصراحه

بس يا ريت اجابات باقي الاسئلة


----------



## شرف الديلمي (18 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## محمد على هندسه (18 يونيو 2012)

ننتظر من اساتذتنا فى المنتدى الموقر ان يجيبوا على هذه الاسئله كى تعم الاستفاده منها ان شاء الله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (18 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير يارب


----------



## AL TLEEDI (18 يونيو 2012)

من فضلك نبغى الحل وشكرا


----------



## هانى حميده (19 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafa ez (19 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. و ننتظر باقي الاجابات


----------



## alkuime1991 (19 يونيو 2012)

مشكور.........وننتظر الاجابات


----------



## ازهرى21 (20 يونيو 2012)

1- عندك قاعدة خرسانية 2*3 م ............ بالنسبة للحديد الفرش هيبقى فى اى اتجاه ؟ وليه ؟

اجابة السؤال الاول ............هناك حالات فى الفرش والغطا بالنسبه للقواعد اولاا اذا كانت الطرطفه متساويه من وش العمود الى اخر القاعده فلا تفرق الفرش والغطا فى اى اتجاه ولكن يفضل ان يكون فى اتجاه القصير وده مزكور فى الكود ...................ثانيا لو كانت الطرطفه مش متساويه يكون الفرش فى اتجاه اطول طرطفه من وش العمود..............ثالثا وده الاهم قواعد الجار طبعا العمود بيكون فى اخر القاعده ........ عشان كده لازم ولا بد ان يكون اتجاه الفرش فى اتجاه الجار سواء قصير او طويل وبرده مزكوره فى الكود

2- اشرحلى اختبار الslump test ? وبنعمله ليه ؟
.بنعمل الاختبار ده عشان نشوف مدى القوام بتاع الخرسانه يعني بالبلدي كده ( الخرسانه مايصه ولا ماسكه نفسها ) ....وبيتعمل عن طريق قمع كده بنحط فيه الخرسانه وبنشيله مره واحده وبنشوف الخرسانه هتنهار ولا لأ
3- لما بنيجى نصب الخرسانة بناخد كام مكعبات الكسر عشان نعمل ليهم اختبار ؟ وكل كام متر مكعب ؟
سؤال الثالث .............. بناخد 6 مكعبات من الخرسانه ونعمل اختبار على 3 كل 7 ايام وعلى ال3 التنين كل 28 يوم وده بيكون على بناء طلب الاستشارى والشركه المختبره
4- المترالمكعب الخرسانة درست فى الكلية انه يتكون من .8 م3 زلط و .4 م3 رمل؟؟ مع العلم ان مجموع النسب دى يعطى 1.2 م3 فما تفسيرك لذلك ؟؟
جابة السؤال الرابع ...........النسب دي زايده عن الواحد لان هناك فيه فراغات بين الزلط وبالتالي الرمله هتملأ الفراغات دي ...وعشان كده كان لازم اعمل حساب الفراغات دي وازود النسبه عن الواحد الصحيح
5- فاصل صب الخرسانة المسلحة بيكون عند( الزيرو شير) ولا( الزيرو مومنت)؟؟ وليه ؟؟
ماكن وقف الصب بيكون عند الزيرو مومنت ........وبالبلدي كده هتلاقي دايما بياخدوها في الموقع عند خمس البحر سواء من اليمين او اليسار
6- بنوصل الحديد فى الكمرات عند ............... (الركائز ولا الوسط ) وليه ؟؟
جابة السؤال السادس............اوعى توقف حديد عند ماكسيمم مومنت ...وبالتالي اوصل حديد عند الركائز من اسفل
7- ازاى بتستلم الخنزيرة من النجار ؟؟؟؟؟
جابة السؤال السابع .............اولا تتأكد ان الخنزيره دي بعيده عن الحفر بمسافة تقريبا 1متر ...ثانيا تتأكد ان الخنزيره دي متقويه كويس بالخوابير والمدادات والواح الزنق العلوي والسفلي والعوارض والقباقيب وهكذا.....ثالثا تتأكد ان الخنزيره اضلاعها افقيا تماما.....رابعا تتأكد ان الخنزيره عامله زوايا 90 درجه بفيثاغورث
8-الحديد الاضافى العلوى فى البلاطة الفلات يسمى ف السوق ب ...............

9- لو الارض صخرة وانت عايز تحفر على عمق 3 متر .. فأى نوع من انواع عربية الحفار تستخدم لحفر الصخور ؟

10- لماذا تستخدم الاحلال تحت الخرسانه العادية ؟
اجابة السؤال العاشر..........طبقة الاحلال وظيفتها الحصول على سطح كويس قوي اقدر ارمي عليه الخرسانه العاديه بتاعتي واكون مطمئن انه مش حيهبط
11- ايه نوع الاسمنت المستخدم فى الاساسات ؟ والمستخدم فى السقف ؟ والمستخدم فى حوائط الخزان؟
جابة السؤال 11...........في الاسقف اسمنت عادي .......وفي الاساسات يمكن استخدام اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات لو التربه مليانه املاح ....وعموما انت هتستخدم نوع الاسمنت اللي هتلاقيه مكتوب عندك في اللوحه والمواصفات
12 - لو وصلتلك تقرير بان مكعبات الكسر فشلت بعد 28 يوم اتعمل ايه ؟
جابة السؤال 12...........اجري على طول وابلغ الاستشاري ...ويمكن عمل اختبار يسمى ال core test على المنشأ اللي اتنفذ او اختبار ال ultrasonic wave
13- ما اسم القطعه الخرسانية التى توضع فى ال cover فى الكمرات والسقف والاعمدة والاساسات ؟ وما سمك ال cover لكل منهم ؟ وليه بنستخدمها ؟
السؤال 13...............اسمها البسكوته ...........الكوفر بتاع اي حاجه فوق الارض بيكون 2.5 سم ....والكوفر بتاع اي حاجه مردومه بيكون 5سم
14- الوصلات فى الحديد تقول 65 مرة القطر فكم طول الوصلة لسيخ قطرة 22؟
.65*0.22 او واحد متر ........ايهما اكبر
15- وزن المتر الطولى للاسياخ معروفة فى جدول الحديد .. افرض انت مش معاك الجدول ومش حافظة ازاى تطلع وزن المتر الطولى لسيخ قطرة 16 من غير جدول ؟

16- الحداد لو سالك وعايزك تفصلة الكانه لكمرة طولها 30*70 يبقى طول السيخ للكانه الواحده كم متر ؟
جابة السؤال 16.............لو كانه صندوق هيكون طول الكانه عباره عن (70*2+30*2+10قفل +10 قفل ) وبالتالي يكون المجموع 220 سم..........................اما لو كان عايز كانه شتش هيكون طولها عباره عن 220 + ( 40 سم تقريبا )
17- كثافة الحديد بساوى كم ؟ وكثافة الخرسانه العادية والمسلحة بيساوى كم ؟
اجابة السؤال 17............كثافة الخرسانه العاديه تقريبا 2.2 ...والمسلحه عباره عن 2.5 ....والحديد تقريبا بيعدي ال
18- المتر مسطح مبانى فيه كم طوبة ؟ والمتر مكعب مبانى فى كم طوبة ؟
سؤال ال18 ...........المتر مسطح طوب فيه تقريبا 56 طوبه مقاس 25*12*6 والمتر مكعب حوالى 422 طوبه وال1000 طوبه بياخد 3 شكاير اسمنت ونص متر مكعب رمل
19- اذا كان عندى عمود طوله 30 سم وعرضة 60 سم وارتفاعه 3 متر ازاى اعرف وزن العمود ؟

20-ايه الفرق بين التيودوليت ؟ والتوتال استيشن ؟

21- كيف تستلم الاعمدة ؟ وكيف تستلم السقف ؟
السؤال 21 ............ استلام الاعمده اولا تستلم النجاره وده كالتالى تستلم الاكسات وبعده مطابق للوح ولا لا واماكن قص الاعمده بالنسبه للدور اللى فيه القص وتستلم الحطات كامله وتركز على الاعمده الطرفيه خاصه توقيع الحطه بتاعتها ومتستلمش وزنه العمود الا بعد استلام الحديد وعمل التقويات واستلام التقويات ليه ؟ لان النجار لو استلمت منه قبل الحديد والتقويات ممكن اثناء التقويات العمود يمبل وهو طبعا سلمك والعمليه تضيع منك وتلبسها انت يعنى تستلم الحديد الاول واستلام الحديد كالاتى.........اولا تستلم الكانات وعددها فى العمود وتقسيطها وقفل الكانه يكون فى وضع تبادلى مش على خط واحد ثانيا تتاكد ان الحديد فى اولزم الكانه ومربوط بسلك من جميع اطراف الكانه وتتااكد تمام التاكيد ان ان الحديد متقسط مع الاشاير مينفعش حديد الاشاره فى مكان وحديد العمود فى مكان بعد كده تيجى تستلم تقويات العمود وحطاته وتشوف حاطط قمط فى الحطات ولا لا وفى الاعمده المتر والزياده عن متر حاطط جنزيره وطريقه تركيبها ولا زم تعمل حسابك انك تشيل الجنزيره دى من العمود .............. بعد ده كله تقوله سلملى وزنتك يا معلم وطبعا هيقولك معايا ميزان خيط قوله ميلزمنيش واستلم من خيط وزان ودى بتكون عباره عن خيط فى طرفه الخيط الوزان او نص قالب طوب وبياخد مسافه اى كانت من اعلى العمود وخليه يقسها هو وانت امسك الشريط وقسالمسافه من اخر العمود وشوف هتكون متساويه ولا لا


استلام السقف اولا اشوف اكبر سقوط باكيه كام واخد منه الشرب واقيس ارتفاع الدور وبعد كده اطلع فوق السقف احط الميزان على البلاطه اللى انا قست منها ومعايا اللوحه واشوف انا هاحط القامه فى اى بلاطه واكون عارف سمكها بالنسبه للبلاطه اللى انا واقف عليها ده بالنسبه لالاافقيه...........بالنسبه بقى للتقويات اولا يكون عندى االعروق ودى قطاعتها 5سم * 5سم متساويه فى تقسيطها وميزدش عن 80 سم ولو فيها وصلات يكون بالتداخل 1م ويكون تحد الوصله ضفدعه وممسوكه الوصله بقمط ايضا بعد كده اشوف موجود عراقات وهى بتكون اسفل التطبيق بتاع السقف ومنسوبه اقل من منسوب الدور ب 2ونص سم وبيكون تحته على طول حمال وبيكون متعامد على العرق والعراق والحمال والعراق بيكون لتزانه .......... ومننساش سقوط الحمام بعد كده استلم الكمر وده بيكون كالاتى. استلم عمق الكمرات ووراسيتها واستواء التطبيق واستلام الكمرات الثانويه لانها دايما مش على اعمده واخلى بالى من نجاره البلكونات وعما تقويات مايله وانزل ميزان خيط على الوجهه

22- وفى نفس الوقت كان فيه حدادين مسلح جايين يعملوا مقابلة ... فالمسئؤل قال ادى الجمل وادى الجمال .... المهندس موجود والحداد موجود ..اختبر الحداد يا بشمهندس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يبقى المطلوب منك فى البند 22 تكون عارف شوية مصطلحات النجارة والحدادة ومصطلحات التنفيذ عشان تختبرهم وانواع الخشب وايه الفرق بين الالواح والعروق فى الخشب ووزن المتر الطولى للسيخ لكل قطر

يعنى مهندس مدنى ممتاز لازم يتعب شوية من اولها ولازم تكون مستعد فى الاسئلة دى عشان تعدى المقابلة الشخصية بنجاح وتبدا فى العمل ثانى يوم مباشرة

واسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكبير بان يوفق كل مهندس


----------



## Eng.amin_rayess (21 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع اسئلة قيمة جدا و مفيدة للجميع و ارجو الجميع ان يضع مواضيع مهمدة زي الموضوع دا للفائدة تعم 
و شكرا اخي العزيز engineer.medo43
على اجابتك للخمس اسئلة الاولى و اتمنى ان تكمل باقي الاجوبة لأنها اجابتة نموذجية ما شاء الله 
ننتظر باقي الاجابات 
شكرا جزيلا للجميع


----------



## marwan86 (12 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع ونرجوا المزيد في مثل هذه المواضيع


----------



## Eng.algharbawy (12 يوليو 2012)

*ممتاز ربنا يبارك فيك *


----------



## Eng.algharbawy (12 يوليو 2012)

ازهرى21 قال:


> 1- عندك قاعدة خرسانية 2*3 م ............ بالنسبة للحديد الفرش هيبقى فى اى اتجاه ؟ وليه ؟
> 
> اجابة السؤال الاول ............هناك حالات فى الفرش والغطا بالنسبه للقواعد اولاا اذا كانت الطرطفه متساويه من وش العمود الى اخر القاعده فلا تفرق الفرش والغطا فى اى اتجاه ولكن يفضل ان يكون فى اتجاه القصير وده مزكور فى الكود ...................ثانيا لو كانت الطرطفه مش متساويه يكون الفرش فى اتجاه اطول طرطفه من وش العمود..............ثالثا وده الاهم قواعد الجار طبعا العمود بيكون فى اخر القاعده ........ عشان كده لازم ولا بد ان يكون اتجاه الفرش فى اتجاه الجار سواء قصير او طويل وبرده مزكوره فى الكود
> 
> ...


ممتاز ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## حيدر ناصر (12 يوليو 2012)

thank u


----------



## ENG/ Mahmoud Ragab (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونريد الاجابات النموزجيه


----------



## المهندسة ام حسن (26 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا والله يحفظك


----------



## mostafa ez (14 أغسطس 2012)

جميل و ائع للأمام دائما


----------



## zankloony (16 أغسطس 2012)

يا سلام عليك يا باش مهندس يعطيك العافية


----------



## عمادكو للمقاولات (25 يوليو 2013)

نرجو منكم الاجابات النموذجية

ورمضان كريم 

وكل عام وانتم بخير:71:


----------



## احمد بدر1 (25 يوليو 2013)

الاسئلة مهمة جدا بس ياريت وضع اجابات نموزجية ليها


----------



## خرسانه (26 يوليو 2013)

احمد بدر1 قال:


> الاسئلة مهمة جدا بس ياريت وضع اجابات نموزجية ليها



عد الى الوراء لتجد الاجابات النمو>جية


----------



## body55 (26 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب وغفر لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تاخllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## yousef salamah (26 يوليو 2013)

ماشالله تبارك الله ... أسئلة قيمة جدا 
بارك الله فيكم مجهود رائع


----------



## أحمد رزق غطاس (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير على الاسئله والاجوبه​


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (6 ديسمبر 2013)

اين الاجوبة ؟


----------

